# Found snake



## Porkbones (Dec 16, 2013)

So had a friend find this inside an empty house where I had been working the day before . Think they might want to get the large gap under the front doors looked at.pics were taken off his phone.he didnt get to close for another pic as hes not to keen on our slithery friends.forgot to mention this was found around Greenbank area.(south Brisbane)

- - - Updated - - -

Wow , I had posted this from my phone but just checked the ipad to make sure the pics had worked and they came really bad. Can hardly see the bands on this guy when zoomed up


----------



## RSPcrazy (Dec 16, 2013)

It is pretty hard to tell by those photos, but going by the puffed yellow throat and the overall markings. I would say its a green tree snake.


----------



## jase75 (Dec 16, 2013)

Agree, its a Common Tree Snake, the yellow around the throat and general shape leave little doubt about what it is.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porkbones (Dec 16, 2013)

RSPcrazy said:


> It is pretty hard to tell by those photos, but going by the puffed yellow throat and the overall markings. I would say its a green tree snake.


 Yea I just doubled checked my phone the pic he sent me isnt great but still clearer then what has come up in this post, and the markings are clearer when zoomed up on his pic he sent me.apparently the new tenant he met at the property took a video.heading out there shortly so might be able to get a better pic from them


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 17, 2013)

I must agree with the above. It is a not-too-happy Common Tree Snake (_Dendrelaphis punctulata_). The combination of yellow ventrally expanded throat, blue bands and very long thin tail n an elongated body allow a positive ID despite the poor quality photos. You got lucky! Here are some clearer pics (not mine) of what we are looking at... 



Blue


----------

